# Quantifying the Seminary Workload



## Grafted In (Aug 1, 2010)

Brothers,

I will begin working on my MDiv in a few weeks and I want to begin to make some realistic scheduling decisions. I was hoping that those of you who have gone to seminary could estimate how many hours per week you spent on your studies. Please include in this number the time spent in class, reading, writing, studying, etc. I am sure that some weeks were heavier than others, but I am just looking for some realistic estimates.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 1, 2010)

I am in my 3rd year at seminary, but I don't know how much advice I could give regarding this. I am not the most organized person! Basically, a rule given to me was for every credit hour you will need to do a total of 3 hours. So 15 credit hours will be 45 hours per week. However, some weeks will require less. Other weeks when a big assignment is due will have you burning the midnight oil.
I tend to treat it as a 8.30-5 job, with Friday afternoon off. But I usually work at home some evenings as well. 
Try and get ahead in the opening weeks of semester. If you have the books- get reading. If you are doing a language get writing out those vocab words on your little cards even though you have barely a clue how to write the word. Also get a diary or calendar and at beginning of semester start marking out when assignments are due so you can look ahead. 
You have a family- you must, must, must make plenty time for them. It probably won't be easy to study at home, so get as much done during the day in the library as possible. You also have church and ministry opportunities and it is easy to neglect them. You may have to curtail them, but don't neglect to minister to others or to be fed yourself. You may also have work commitments that you will need to schedule yourself around also.
Sounds impossible, right? Enjoy the ride, soak in the environment and receive with joy all that God is teaching you.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 1, 2010)

I think Donnie's 1 to 3 equation is a good one. 

This is what I averaged over the course of three years. Taking into consideration the standard equation, I basically took 12 semesters hours, which means a total of 48 a week for school. I also worked full-time, so that's a total 88 hours per week, school and work. That left a little over 11 more hours a day for all other things. I was married at the time, but no children. It was somewhat hectic but doable...and I'd do it again, if I could. It's just a matter of deciding you are going to do something and do it. It never occur to me that I'd not finish.

In addition, I had a very supportive and helpful wife. She didn't expect me to be at her beck and call. As stated, we had no children at the time. Frankly, I don't see how I could have done it with children, at least not in the way I did it. I don't remember if you are doing the distance learning route. That might help, but anyone in that situation needs to be even more mindful in using their time for study.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Aug 1, 2010)

With a 15 hour course load, I spend about 8 hours a day, 6 days a week. Yes, it it that bad (well, that _good_ from my perspective. I love studying!)


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 1, 2010)

I would make sure I factored in even more time for languages. When I took Greek, it was during the summer, and that was the only class I took. It would have been very difficult to have taken that class with a full load that semester. When I took Hebrew, I did have a full load, but the class was a lone Friday class, which made it a little easier to concentrate studies at that point in the week.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 2, 2010)

I would agree with what Donnie said about reading ahead. I always tried to get my books as soon as possible so that I could be at least a tiny bit ahead of the curve!


----------



## Brandon1 (Aug 2, 2010)

For what its worth, I think another big thing is being careful how you read. You need to learn the art of skimming. That doesn't mean you don't read carefully, but you can't read everything with scrupulous detail, otherwise you won't get anything done. Pick out the main thesis, find the main points, and move on.

Then, if you have time go back and marinate in the details. Some may disagree, but seminary is not a time that provides you with all the answers. It is a time to learn how to study and be introduced to theological concepts and how to interact with sources and individuals you may not entirely agree with. If you find the time to get all the finer details of the Institutes, that's great! But from your user picture, it seems that with your wife and multiple children, this is not an expectation you should have.

One last thing, do not care about your grades. Work hard, but above all be a good husband, father, and churchman. If you get an F on an assignment or test, don't beat yourself up, but work hard at learning the material better. This is a very practical way to trust in God's sovereignty in our lives  Blessings in your pursuit though brother, I'm sure you will do well!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 2, 2010)

Ditto to the above. I _did_ have kids while in Seminary and to be honest I got B's in classes when I could have gotten A's just because the kid's (and the wife) came first when they were head-to-head. No search committee is going to ask for your GPA.


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 2, 2010)

For each of the 2 hour classes I took this past year (i'm a part-time student), I worked 10ish hours on class work. I got that down to 5-8 every other week towards the end of my last semester once I figured out my own reading strengths and the needs of the class. It also depends on the type of work. For example, 50 pages of Calvin is not the same as 50 pages of Turretin or Barth. Depending on your mental stability, you might be driven to drink with Barth.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Aug 2, 2010)

For however many credits you take multiply that by 3 for how many hours you should expect to be studying. If 15 credits expect to spend 45 hours per week studying, more with languages. No way to truly quantify because everyone's experiences are different. You might just get the theological concepts and be a good writer or you may not be. It a lot depends on you but a good general rule is the 3 times however many credits you are taking. This formula falls apart when you take a 2 credit course and the professor treats it like a 5 credit course. 

The biggest thing I had to learn this past year is what Brandon and Ben mentioned which is your grades. Focus on learning the material but not true mastery. There's just too much to read. There might be things that naturally come up that you are able to master so stick with those but do not get caught up that you have to be a master of each and every subject. It happens. Happened to me and the result was my worst semester ever with the least retention and most angst in the family. Remember you're in this to glorify God so keep God and the forefront, next your family, and then seminary. If you are honest with yourself and the time you spend studying your grades will take care of themselves. God bless you as you embark on this journey...cuz it never ends.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 2, 2010)

FenderPriest said:


> you might be driven to drink with Barth.



I'd rather drink with Luther than with Barth!


----------

